# Elanders Vorstellung



## Elander (12 Juli 2011)

0615
Bin auch ganz neu im Board und hier weil ich auch ein totaler Celebfan bin. Hoffe hier endlich mal gleichgesintne zu finden.
Einige deutsche Promidamen die ich sexy finde: Jeanette Biedermann, Gülcan, Johanna Klum, Lena Meyer-Landrut, Nova Meierheinrich und die No Angels. 
International gibt es noch natürlich auch jede Menge hübscher Damen wie z.B Ashley Tisdale, Jennifer Lopez, Christina Aguilera und ja ich find Britney Spears auch immer noch heiß  

Naja hoffe ihr habt einen kleinen Eindruck von mir gewonnen und es finden sich hier ander Boarduser mit denen man etwas plaudern kann etc..

Viele Grüße 

Elander


----------



## Stefan102 (12 Juli 2011)

Hallo Elander,

Willkommen hier im Forum.
Ich denke, Du wirst hier jede Menge Bilder Deiner Lieblingspromis finden.
Viel Spaß beim stöbern


----------



## Q (12 Juli 2011)

*Willkommen bei Celebboard!!!*

Viel Spaß mit den Bildern und vielen netten Usern!​


----------



## beachkini (12 Juli 2011)

auch ein herzliches willkommen von mir


----------



## General (12 Juli 2011)

Elanders und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## Tokko (12 Juli 2011)

on Board Elander und besten Dank für deine nette Vorstellung..



Ich wünsche dir noch viel Spaß mit den Bildern,Videos etc. und hoffe das du einiges nach deinen Geschmack findest.


LG.
Tokko


----------



## illidan (12 Juli 2011)

ein herzliches willkomen auch von mir. 

bei dem promiaufgebot in diesem forum wirst du auch garantiert fündig.


----------



## congo64 (12 Juli 2011)

Hallo und Glückwunsch - Geschmack hast du


----------



## maierchen (12 Juli 2011)

Danke für die nette vorstellung , und viel Spaß hier :thx:


----------



## astrosfan (13 Juli 2011)

Willkommen an Board 
Hier bist Du auf jeden Fall richtig gelandet. Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit den Bildern und netten Usern :thumbup:


----------



## Elander (13 Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung. Vielleicht haben ja einige von euch mal Lust sich so etwas zu unterhalten. Freu mich auch auf private Nachrichten und einen netten Austausch.


----------



## dragonslayer (13 Juli 2011)

Willkommen hier im Board. Hoffe, Du wirst 'ne Menge Spass haben.

:thumbup:


----------



## Xtinalover (13 Juli 2011)

willkommen hier im board!also wenn du christina aguilera auch sehr gern magst, kommst du auf jeden fall voll auf deine kosten


----------



## danielxD (21 Juli 2011)

finden es voll geil, dass ich jemanden gefunden hab der genauso denkt wie ich 
ist immer geil mit dir zu schreiben


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Juli 2011)

willkommen und viel Spaß


----------



## Punisher (19 Aug. 2011)

Willkomen bei CB


----------

